# Я, конечно, тот еще юморист...



## Salosma

Я конечно тот еще юморист, но глядя на эту фотку мне так и хочется сказать что на моей мыльнице плохо отработал "баланс черного"!!!

Can someone please translate this sentence for me? I tried online translators, but still did not get it.
 Thanks


----------



## gvozd

Salosma said:


> Я конечно тот еще юморист, но глядя на эту фотку мне так и хочется сказать что на моей мыльнице плохо отработал "баланс черного"!!!



Of course I am not a good humorist but when I'm looking at this photograph I strongly want to say that my camera failed in the balance of black colour. 

I'm not good in translations. Hope this helps.


----------



## morzh

Я конечно тот еще юморист - meaning, I myself like to play jokes (not really "a humorist" in English ).
Also, in pictures there is no "баланс черного" - there is "баланс серого".
Of course, there may be something in the picture that actually invokes the word "черный".

So, 

I myself like playing jokes, but looking at this picture my first thought is the "grey balance" (black balance) failed.


----------



## gvozd

Ah... Shame on me


----------



## morzh

Oh, c'mon, don't be too bashful. 

After all, "юморист" does have the meaning you've translated (and it is "a humorist"), like when you talk of people like Zhvanetsky.
It's just in this case it is the second, colloquial meaning, that actually has very broad range of interpretation, from a person who constantly gets himself into precarious situations and to a person who likes to play jokes.

Examples:

- Колька, тот еще юморист - пришел на экзамен, из кармана шпоры торчат, и преподу - "Здрасте, Пал Карлыч!".
- Конечно, все училище ржало, когда ты мотоцикл полкана на дерево вздернул. Юморист однако.
- Прораб наш решил, что он все умеет - сел в экскаватор, сдал задом, и угол дома обрушил. Юморист, бля .


----------



## gvozd

I mean I was mistaken when thought "тот еще" means "недостаточно квалифицированный", "негодный". Of course the real meaning is, on the contrary, "отъявленный", "заядлый".


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> I mean I was mistaken when thought "тот еще" means "недостаточно квалифицированный", "негодный". Of course the real meaning is, on the contrary, "отъявленный", "заядлый".


Ээ... Разумеется, "тот ещё юморист" здесь значит "недостаточно квалифицированный". Иначе здесь не было бы слова "но".

Получается: "Of course, I'm not that good at telling jokes/playing jokes, but..."

By the way, nobody mentioned yet: "мыльница", according to Wikipedia, is translated in English as "point-and-shoot camera". The word bears a disparaging shade as well (that is, not a very good camera).


----------



## gvozd

Explorer41 said:


> Ээ... Разумеется, "тот ещё юморист" здесь значит "недостаточно квалифицированный". Иначе здесь не было бы слова "но".
> 
> Получается: "Of course, I'm not that good at telling jokes/playing jokes, but..."



Во... Бальзам на душу... Получается, выражение "тот еще" может означать диаметрально противоположные вещи?


----------



## LilianaB

I agree with Morzh.


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> Во... Бальзам на душу... Получается, выражение "тот еще" может означать диаметрально противоположные вещи?



Конечно! Как мы здесь хорошо это увидели.

Кстати, я был-таки не прав, говоря, что значение "недостаточно квалифицированный" вызвано союзом "но". Союз здесь, конечно, поучаствовал, но "виновато" всё-таки прежде всего слово "конечно". Просто мы довольно часто слышим выражение "я, конечно, тот ещё ..." именно в этом значении -- и оно звучит несколько оправдательно  .


----------



## morzh

Actually "Тот ещё" indeed may mean opposite things: "bad" as well as "very good" used towards a negative quality.

Examples of what you cannot say in the sense of "good at it":

- Она та еще балерина - this will only mean "she is a bad ballet dancer.
- Он тот еще сантехник - only can mean "he's a bad plumber".

However, used towards a negative quality, it may mean "good at it"

- Она та еще стерва. - She's a real bitch (really good at being a bitch).
- Он тот еще тип. (He's a really unpleasant character - really good at being unpleasant).

Now, in this particular example, "Я конечно тот еще юморист," I think it is opposite to what Explorer41 says.
It means 
- Я еще так могу штучки откалывать (I am really good of being a prankster).

But had it been

- Я тот ещё фотограф,

hen it'd be exactly what Explorer41 says, "I am some photographer, I am not a very good photographer".


----------



## Explorer41

I really fail to see why to declare oneself a good joker before telling a joke.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Now, in this particular example, "Я конечно тот еще юморист," I think it is opposite to what Explorer41 says.



To be honest, I'm not so confident because I don't understand the phrase completely. The reason is lack of context.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> I really fail to see why to declare oneself a good joker before telling a joke.



"Юморист" в данном смысле - не "joker".
Also, what I am trying to explain, "тот еще" в данном смысле не "хороший", а "хорошо делающий плохое" (ну, не совсем плохое, но нечто отрицательное).


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> To be honest, I'm not so confident because I don't understand the phrase completely. The reason is lack of context.



Без того, чтобы посмотреть на фото, трудно сказать, что имел ввиду говорящий, но "я, конечно, тот еще юморист" здесь значает "я и сам могу всякие пакости устраивать, я и сам могу всякие спецэффекты придумывать, от которых хоть стой хоть падай".

А вместе - "я, конечно, и сам хорош в придумывании всяких "весёлых" вещей, но здесь я превзошел сам себя".


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Без того, чтобы посмотреть на фото, трудно сказать, что имел ввиду говорящий, но "я, конечно, тот еще юморист" здесь значает "я и сам могу всякие пакости устраивать, я и сам могу всякие спецэффекты придумывать, от которых хоть стой хоть падай".



А вдруг значение несколько иное? Я хреновый юморист, но все равно я сейчас отчебучу шутку про непонятный баланс черного - авось будет смешно?


----------



## morzh

Ну, на пальцах - 

Если у парня рожа кривая и прикольная, и всегда вызывает комментарии, и сам он с юмором к этому относится.
Но тут он попадает в кадр какого-то фотоаппарата, и выходит вообще нечто из серии "нарочно не придумаешь".

И он пишет в комментарии к фотке:
- 
Я, конечно, тот еще Квазиморда, но здесь - ваще. - означает: "все знают, какая у меня рожа, но чтоб вот так....."


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> А вдруг значение несколько иное? Я хреновый юморист, но все равно я сейчас отчебучу шутку про непонятный баланс черного - авось будет смешно?



Гвоздь, я бы согласился, но, как минимум, в моей практике (а выражение это - довольно распространённое) "тот еще юморист" используется не в этом смысле, т.е. не в смысле "я плохо умею шутить и веселить народ", а в смысле "я всегда чего-нибудь откалываю, и это - общеизвестный факт".


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> Ну, на пальцах -
> 
> Если у парня рожа кривая и прикольная, и всегда вызывает комментарии, и сам он с юмором к этому относится.
> Но тут он попадает в кадр какого-то фотоаппарата, и выходит вообще нечто из серии "нарочно не придумаешь".
> 
> И он пишет в комментарии к фотке:
> -
> Я, конечно, тот еще Квазиморда, но здесь - ваще. - означает: "все знают, какая у меня рожа, но чтоб вот так....."


А, может быть. А может быть, и нет. Вполне вероятно (хотя, признаться, с подобным употребелением слова "юморист" сталкиваюсь впервые; во всех Ваших примерах я понимал слово "юморист" как "мастер откалывать шутки", не как "жертва неудачной жизненной шутки").

Кстати, под "диаметрально противоположным значением" выражения "тот ещё" я имел в виду совсем другое. Это-то значение, собственно говоря, остаётся то же самое: "I'm not not very good due to my being someone", eg, "I'm not very good due to my being a joker", "I'm not very good due to my being a bitch", "I'm not very good due to my being a misfortuned man" etc, -- the same meaning. А пример противоположного значения (довольно редкого) будет такой: "А что? Я тот ещё певец, я вас всех перепою!"


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> "I'm not not very good due to my being someone", "I'm not very good due to my being a joker",.."I'm not very good due to my being a bitch"



Не-не. Здесь "due to" ну никак не влазит, уж сорри.





Explorer41 said:


> "А что? Я тот ещё певец, я вас всех перепою!"



В позитивном смысле - низзя. Т.е. если имеется ввиду "я - лучше вас певец", то - низзя.
А вот если, в шутливом смысле, "я вас всех переору, вы охрипнете, пока я распеваться буду" - да, так можно. Должно быть сказано плохо поющим человеком.
Я б даже сказал:"Я - тот еще Паваротти, я вас всех перепою". Означает сказанное перед этим.


----------



## gvozd

Пускай теперь наш заморский камрад во всем этом разбирается. Как бы он веру в жизнь не потерял...:d


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> Не-не. Здесь "due to" ну никак не влазит, уж сорри.


Не знаю, что Вы имеете в виду, но в любом случае смысл выражения "тот ещё" в обоих случаях один и тот же -- "я не слишком хороший вследствие манеры, в которой я исполняю роль <существительное_в_родительном_падеже>". На самом деле, моему русскому уху с первого взгляда даже и трудно поймать разницу в роли "тот ещё" между фразами "я тот ещё инженер" и "она та ещё стерва".


morzh said:


> В позитивном смысле - низзя. Т.е. если имеется ввиду "я - лучше вас певец", то - низзя.
> А вот если, в шутливом смысле, "я вас всех переору, вы охрипнете, пока я распеваться буду" - да, так можно. Должно быть сказано плохо поющим человеком.
> Я б даже сказал:"Я - тот еще Паваротти, я вас всех перепою". Означает сказанное перед этим.


Можжна. Хотя и в самом деле будет звучать шутливо. Значение, однако, будет вполне противоположное -- это общая черта многих шуток, обращать смысл составляющих их выражений.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> На самом деле, моему русскому уху с первого взгляда даже и трудно поймать разницу в роли "а то" между фразами "я тот ещё инженер" и "она та ещё стерва".



Разница - в усилении или ослаблении. Эта фраза ослабляет позитив, но усиливает негатив.
Тот еше инженер - плохо справляющийся с ролью инженера.
Та еще стерва - отлично справляющаяся с ролью стервы.


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> Разница - в усилении или ослаблении. Эта фраза ослабляет позитив, но усиливает негатив.
> Тот еше инженер - плохо справляющийся с ролью инженера.
> Та еще стерва - отлично справляющаяся с ролью стервы.


Конечно. Дело в том, что она второстепенная для моего уха и для моего сознания. В конце концов, в любом случае имеем негатив в результате -- вот что главное


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Пускай теперь наш заморский камрад во всем этом разбирается. Как бы он веру в жизнь не потерял...:d



Пусть восчувствует, с каким языком связался. 

Чтоб величие русского упало на него...стремительным домкратом.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> Конечно. Дело в том, что она второстепенная для моего уха и для моего сознания.



Так, ведь, мы же воспринимаем фразы целиком, без разбора их на части. Вам сказали - вы восприняли. И, как правило, разночтений не бывает. Это мы здесь разбираем.
Чтоб я задумывался над значением "тот ещё", когда мне говорят "та ещё дамочка" - мозгов не хватит. А в еврейско-одесской среде "тот ещё" - крайне популярное выражение.


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> Пусть восчувствует, с каким языком связался.
> 
> Чтоб величие русского упало на него...стремительным домкратом.


Ну-у, это ещё не предел!


morzh said:


> Так, ведь, мы же воспринимаем фразы целиком, без разбора их на части. Вам сказали - вы восприняли. И, как правило, разночтений не бывает. Это мы здесь разбираем.
> Чтоб я задумывался над значением "тот ещё", когда мне говорят "та ещё дамочка" - мозгов не хватит. А в еврейско-одесской среде "тот ещё" - крайне популярное выражение.


Принято! 
Хотя должен заметить, что на самом деле мы, конечно, _разбираем_ фразы на части, понимая их... И я представил мой разбор "по дефолту". Но этот вопрос, впрочем, уже из другой оперы.


----------



## morzh

Thanks, interesting article in New Yorker. Though, of course, this is an extreme 
But then the complexity is simple, and two-fold: 1) cultural, 2) unusual use of phonetics.
The primitive languages are, well, primitive. As soon as one gets to grasp the difference, the language is learned very fast, as the vocabulary is few hundreds or couple of thousands words at best. And, to learn a primitive language we are actually sometimes just too complex for our own good.


----------



## Explorer41

... and as a result, strange syntax, strange grammar and strange vocabulary (inside that article there's a reference to the paper which describes them). Well, this article was discussed (though without any definite conclusions) somewhere else in the forums. And I ask myself a question -- are that complexities of Russian a result of our "complex" and "strange" culture, as well? As well as grammatical and lexical complexities of any foreign enough language, like Chinese? Probably yes...


----------



## morzh

I'd gladly discuss that, but it will become off-topic.


----------

